
Where do all the censored developers go? - ColanR
https://danielpocock.com/where-do-censored-developers-go/
======
Aperocky
Instead of labeling things like

> ‘the Post is no longer available to be seen because it contained inaccurate
> information’

It should always read ‘the Post contained inaccurate information X Y and Z,
here are the original post.’ Followed by the original post.

The organization who don’t believe that people have the ability to judge for
themselves should receive no respect from people who believe and cherish in
their own ability to make decisions.

